# Just sharing some young Blue Andalusians



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

These 2 are about 14 weeks old. He just started "cockadoodling" and seems to be the alpha among the juveniles despite his small size. His favorite pullet is a Blue Andalusian as well...and they ALWAYS roost together. Such love birds


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Blue Andelusians are an interesting breed. They used to be called Blue Minorcas. They take a white Andalusian rooster and a black Andalusian hen to make that blue color. I've never raised that breed. Are they like other Mediterranean breeds in temperament?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

They are flighty and shy. They are able to clear an 8 foot fence even with wing clipped. They are great foragers despite their color.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My little BA flew up in my lap a few days ago and let me pet her. The boys are shy...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love that color. 

Have you stood back and watched when it's roost time where other birds get on either side of her and he makes one of them move so he can have his spot?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Beautiful birds!!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Ooooo, what a beautiful pair of love birds indeed! Blue is such a lovely color and I am loving those huge wattles!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

nannypattyrn said:


> My little BA flew up in my lap a few days ago and let me pet her. The boys are shy...


For me my pullets are much more shy...so funny how it varies so much!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

robin416 said:


> I love that color.
> 
> Have you stood back and watched when it's roost time where other birds get on either side of her and he makes one of them move so he can have his spot?


I havnt watched! I have a little wireless camera that we use for science school projects...I should pop it in the coop and spy on them!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Ooooo, what a beautiful pair of love birds indeed! Blue is such a lovely color and I am loving those huge wattles!


Aren't the wattles great! I want to get a slow motion video of him shaking his head!

I'm so surprised that this guy is the head guy...maybe they strut around comparing wattle sizes and he won....such teenagers!!!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

They are so gorgeous, thanks for sharing the pictures and the story about the love birds!


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

So beautiful!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I thought I was just getting a couple pullets. Nope! Now I have a rooster! Just so happens they are both proper(ish) color so I might see what they produce. According to the genetics they should produce 50% blue like them, 25% black, and 25% splash. Interesting genetics with the blue birds!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeeeeeah, those 'interesting' genetics are why I don't have any blue breeds.... No one really wants blacks or splashes and it's a endeavor in frustration. But they do do math like I do.... Blue + Blue = -insert one of three answers and still be right!- 

I have one blue bantam growing out now. Hatched her as a favor, got stuck with her, but I do love the color! Should take a pic..


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

I love my splash Silkie hen, She's so unique and beautiful, but I guess I'm in the minority.


----------

